# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Ulošci( inserti) za pocketice!

## Pingu

Cure s iskustvom ajde pomoć !
Koje inserte da uzmem za Swaddlebees, FuzziBunz, Minki,Rumpsters poketice i šta staviti u TotsBots Fluffle za moju pišanku. 

 :Love:

----------


## coccinella

Swaddlebees pocket je jedina pocketica uz koju dobiješ njihov insert, a da to nije nešto posebno naznačeno.   :Rolling Eyes:  
Obično su nudili izbor, insert od konoplje ili mikrofibre.
Ali, kako ta pelena nije za velike popišance, nije loše još ju nečim popuniti. Mi smo koristili profissimo krpe (klmama   :Love:  ) iz dm-a. Swaddlebees je specifična za punjenje jer je jako uska pelena. 
Za ostale ti je najbolje koristiti prefolds pelenu. Od srca preporučujem unbleached indian prefolds jer je najmekša prefolds koju sam isprobala (od dvije vrste   :Grin:  ). Ako kupujete prefolds pelene za punjenje pocketica, ne uzimajte po veličini djeteta jer će vam biti predugačke. E sad, to ne znam reći ovako koja veličina je najbolja. Ja sam uzimala veće pa sam morala skraćivati. 
Od srca preporučujem i Loopy-Do inserte (kombinacija konoplje i mikrofibre) sa ove stranice

Moram vas samo upozoriti da insert od mikrofibre nikako ne smijete upotrebljavati uz djetetovu kožu. Znači, mikroflis da, ali mikrofibra samo kao punjenje.  8)

----------


## Pingu

> Swaddlebees pocket je jedina pocketica uz koju dobiješ njihov insert, a da to nije nešto posebno naznačeno.   
> Obično su nudili izbor, insert od konoplje ili mikrofibre.


Ja naručila na www.cottontailbaby.com i nisu nudili da izabereš, pa kupila mikro   :Sad:  ! 
A šta su po sastavu te proffisimo i može li uz kožu?
Loopy- do mi se čine jako OK(još spominju i sušilicu), no koja veličina( sve moje pocketice su L)?
Za Rumstersice sam mislila HH's Stuffins hemp ili ?

----------


## coccinella

Profissimo krpe su ti isto mikrofibra, dakle, ne smije dirati kožu.  8) 

Loopy-Do je jedna veličina. Povoljnija je cijena ako se naručuju uz pelenu.
Veličina odgovara u fuzzi bunz M pelenu, wonderoos one size...

Ne znam što misliš uz Rumpstersticu? Oni nemaju pocket pelenu.  :?

----------


## coccinella

Ups, Loopy-Do nije sve ista veličina   :Embarassed:  !
Možda ti je najbolje da kontaktiraš Heather. Reci joj koje pelene imaš, koju veličinu i pitaj koja veličina inserta je najbolja. 

Ja sam ih kupila kao gently used (samo oprane par puta, nekorištene) pa se niti ne sjećam da li je bila oznaka veličine uz njih. Privukla me cijena.   :Grin:

----------


## Pingu

> Ne znam što misliš uz Rumpstersticu? Oni nemaju pocket pelenu.  :?


Ma, mislila sam pojačati AIO ili ne treba( naručila pelenu tek još nemam iskustva s njom) ?

----------


## TeddyBearz

Cocci, Loopy-Do je bio u jednoj veličini onda kad smo mi uzimale, to je Heather nedavno uvela dvije.

----------


## coccinella

> Cocci, Loopy-Do je bio u jednoj veličini onda kad smo mi uzimale, to je Heather nedavno uvela dvije.


Aaaaaaah, sad mi je lakše. Još se čudim kako mi je to promaklo.  :? 

Teddy   :Heart:

----------


## Ena

Ja koristim tetra pelenu kao uložak i relativno sam zadovoljna.

cocci, da  li Loopy-Do insert i unbleached indian prefold bolje upijaju od naših tetra pelena?

----------


## klmama

> Cure s iskustvom ajde pomoć !
> Koje inserte da uzmem za Swaddlebees, FuzziBunz, Minki,Rumpsters poketice i šta staviti u TotsBots Fluffle za moju pišanku.


Tots Bots Fluffle ne treba uložak, ima već jedan u sebi
i super upija

----------


## coccinella

> cocci, da  li Loopy-Do insert i unbleached indian prefold bolje upijaju od naših tetra pelena?


Ena, prefolds su bolje upijajuće od tetri, ali su i deblje. 
Loopy-Do mi je jako dobra u fuzzi bunz jer je tanka, a od svih tih tanjih umetaka za pocketicu mi je najbolje što sam isprobala. Sigurno je prefolds bolja, ali je i deblja.  :/

----------

ja imam happy heinys pocketicu i za nju sam usila dva uloska od frotira, pa stavim oba... inace nisam bas nesto odusevljena tom pelenom, neznam zasto, ja  sam ocekivala nesto sasvim drugacije :/

----------

